# New Realtek 2.57 X-fi modded drivers available



## kenkickr (Feb 8, 2011)

Found this over @ driverheaven.net and they work with XP/Vista/7.  I'm going to try them out tonight and report back in the morning but thought I'd share


----------



## viper01 (Feb 14, 2011)

tried this one...does not work on my rig. my motherboard is Gigabyte 880GM-UD2H with Realtek ALC892R but the modded driver of realtek r2.57 is working with SB xi-fi MB version 1....MB2 is not working....

i reverted back to SB xi-fi MB v1


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmmm... interesting.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 14, 2011)

I had no issues with the driver and MB2 working on my Gigabyte boards ALC889A codec(HTPC in specs) and I only tried the driver on my soon to be father-in-laws system which uses the Realtek ALC662 audio codec and worked like a charm.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

these dont work for me on my main system, with Realtek ALC889


driver worked, software loaded... but would say no compatible device found (even when the name it showed up as, was realtek X-fi 2)


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

Going to give it ago on my Gigabyte UD5 with ALC889


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> Going to give it ago on my Gigabyte UD5 with ALC889



ya got the same board as me, so likely a no go for you.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

we shall see in just a few moments 


also nice overclock  is that all cores @ 3.9?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

slyfox2151 said:


> we shall see in just a few moments
> 
> 
> also nice overclock  is that all cores @ 3.9?



yeah good OC, i had to drop it due to summer tho so i'm at 3.6 for now. random days with 43C ambients fuck with anything above stock clocks.



Also it should be noted that the activator does have a virus in it... they warn that in the files.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah good OC, i had to drop it due to summer tho so i'm at 3.6 for now. random days with 43C ambients fuck with anything above stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Also it should be noted that the activator does have a virus in it... they warn that in the files.



i think its a false positive, using total virus.com shows a 20\42 with most of them showing generic malware.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 16, 2011)

yep, same problem as mussels. i think it might be due to the fact its an unsigned driver and thus wont run without forcing windows to use unsigned drivers.

acidently the double post.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 16, 2011)

gonna download this and give it a go on my laptop  (AL833) in a mo


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 16, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> (...)which uses the Realtek ALC662 audio codec and worked like a charm.


What you have just said sparked a lot of curiosity on me. I use the same on-board chip. What OS is that system using?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 17, 2011)

these drivers are a no go for me unfortunately.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 21, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> What you have just said sparked a lot of curiosity on me. I use the same on-board chip. What OS is that system using?



Windows 7 Pro x64.


----------



## kenyak22 (Apr 11, 2011)

are this modded driver working in XP??


----------



## bad.wolf (Apr 17, 2011)

*g1 guerrilla*

tanks... any have x-fi mb2 verison of Gigabyte G1 guerrilla mother board?
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3776#ov

alc889 with full suport x-fi mb2! tanks!


----------



## bad.wolf (May 4, 2011)

New version found  in http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_creative_sb.exe

please test and reporting

Tanks


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> New version found  in http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_creative_sb.exe
> 
> please test and reporting
> 
> Tanks



that wont be modded.


----------



## bad.wolf (May 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that wont be modded.



yes wont modded, but whit gigabyte apoim.

any  version X-fi MB2 wont work whit my sound card... Hardware string : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A022&REV_1000

any help??


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> yes wont modded, but whit gigabyte apoim.



i have no idea what you said there.



bad.wolf said:


> any  version X-fi MB2 wont work whit my sound card... Hardware string : HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0889&SUBSYS_1458A022&REV_1000
> 
> any help??




without modded drivers (of which there are no updates) you cant use these drivers.


----------



## Formula350 (May 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i have no idea what you said there.



APOIM is a installer for the APO that is needed for the X-Fi MB suite. 

Beyond that, I doubt the language barrier is going to allow us to help him any, as lots of explaining seems to be needed :\

You all will need to run a crack in order to get the Creative X-Fi MB suite working. It's only a few KB, needs to be applied in SafeMode, but I'm quite certain it's against the forum rules to post, given it is circumventing Creative's trial *and* certificates (to verify you're running a board that is supposed to be capable of it, even though it's completely done in software).


----------



## bad.wolf (May 5, 2011)

Formula350 said:


> APOIM is a installer for the APO that is needed for the X-Fi MB suite.
> 
> Beyond that, I doubt the language barrier is going to allow us to help him any, as lots of explaining seems to be needed :\
> 
> You all will need to run a crack in order to get the Creative X-Fi MB suite working. It's only a few KB, needs to be applied in SafeMode, but I'm quite certain it's against the forum rules to post, given it is circumventing Creative's trial *and* certificates (to verify you're running a board that is supposed to be capable of it, even though it's completely done in software).



crack apply fine in safe-mode, erro show is no compatibile sound card, iam installed moded drivers but won'twork, try include my Hardware string in inf dont work.

Iam Use win7 x64 whit Gigabyte x58UD3 motherboard. Realtek 889 codec.

tanks.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> crack apply fine in safe-mode, erro show is no compatibile sound card, iam installed moded drivers but won'twork, try include my Hardware string in inf dont work.
> 
> Iam Use win7 x64 whit Gigabyte x58UD3 motherboard. Realtek 889 codec.
> 
> tanks.



i dont think we can help you with that.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 5, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> crack apply fine in safe-mode, erro show is no compatibile sound card, iam installed moded drivers but won'twork, try include my Hardware string in inf dont work.
> 
> Iam Use win7 x64 whit Gigabyte x58UD3 motherboard. Realtek 889 codec.
> 
> tanks.



post that question on driver heaven, the authour will reply you and hopefully resolve the issue, in the mean time try using an older set of drivers


----------



## Formula350 (May 5, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> crack apply fine in safe-mode, erro show is no compatibile sound card, iam installed moded drivers but won'twork, try include my Hardware string in inf dont work.
> 
> Iam Use win7 x64 whit Gigabyte x58UD3 motherboard. Realtek 889 codec.
> 
> tanks.



You've done everything I would've. Just make sure your INF mod is to the "HDXCR.inf".

You'll want to do two things first though: Uninstall EVERYTHING Audio Driver related --including deleting/moving the driver folders from %WINDIR%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository also, I find sorting by Date-Descending [newest on top] works easier -- to make sure nothing older is being installed on accident since the INF has been modified and no longer WHQL. Also uninstall everything Creative related, including everything from the less obvious directories like App Data, Program Data and Common Files (in Program Files, check both normal and "(x86)" folders).

Reboot after that, reinstall drivers, reboot again, install Creative X-Fi MB. I don't think there is any difference between X-Fi MB and X-Fi MB2, either. Actually, from what I can tell is that MB2 is less feature packed it seems, but does have like one additional thing (not that I remember exactly what that is).

If that still doesn't help, I would say do like Bo$$ said and hit up the DriverHeaven forums. All I know about with this mod is from what I've read, and through many hours of trial and error (mostly error ).


----------



## bad.wolf (May 5, 2011)

Formula350 said:


> You've done everything I would've. Just make sure your INF mod is to the "HDXCR.inf".
> 
> You'll want to do two things first though: Uninstall EVERYTHING Audio Driver related --including deleting/moving the driver folders from %WINDIR%\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository also, I find sorting by Date-Descending [newest on top] works easier -- to make sure nothing older is being installed on accident since the INF has been modified and no longer WHQL. Also uninstall everything Creative related, including everything from the less obvious directories like App Data, Program Data and Common Files (in Program Files, check both normal and "(x86)" folders).
> 
> ...



Tanks! finaly work , but only eax 4  and no thx, any solution for eax5 and THX ?


----------



## Formula350 (May 6, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> Tanks! finaly work , but only eax 4  and no thx, any solution for eax5 and THX ?



You don't want THX, trust me. Well ok I can't say that, but I've done everything I can think of to get both X-Fi and THX working at the same time. I think if it was possible, ASRock wouldn't done it, but you can only pick one at a time. The BIOS on my 890FX lets me pick EITHER: X-Fi or THX, it changes the Device ID for the VT2020 

EAX4 is all you can get in software, sorry heh


----------



## bad.wolf (May 6, 2011)

Formula350 said:


> You don't want THX, trust me. Well ok I can't say that, but I've done everything I can think of to get both X-Fi and THX working at the same time. I think if it was possible, ASRock wouldn't done it, but you can only pick one at a time. The BIOS on my 890FX lets me pick EITHER: X-Fi or THX, it changes the Device ID for the VT2020
> 
> EAX4 is all you can get in software, sorry heh



look's this page http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3776#sp 
Realtek ALC889 codec
Support for X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity® and EAX® Advanced HD™ 5.0 technologies

with tis active THX Working fine?

Tanks guy!


----------



## Formula350 (May 6, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> look's this page http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3776#sp
> Realtek ALC889 codec
> Support for X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity® and EAX® Advanced HD™ 5.0 technologies
> 
> ...



If you want to ZIP the .inf files from the drivers package found here:
ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/mb_driver_audio_creative_sb.exe

And post them, I'll take a look, but I don't have the monthly bandwidth to spare on that  If I had a RealTek audio chip on my board I might, but I have a VIA VT2020.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

I had no idea Via was still making audio chipsets. i thought everyone was buying into realtek


----------



## Formula350 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I had no idea Via was still making audio chipsets. i thought everyone was buying into realtek



Only the higher end boards would seem to use the VIA codecs, but I haven't seen any recently use them  I like the sound better from it, at least compared to the ALC892A on the Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H I had before this FX. I wish more would use the audio codec on a PCIe x1 card like some of the boards have 

The REALLY high end sound cards (studio grade) use VIA's audio chips though; the Envy24.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

and Asus is still using relabled Realtek oxygen chips for their high end sound cards lol.


----------



## Formula350 (May 6, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> and Asus is still using relabled Realtek oxygen chips for their high end sound cards lol.



C-Media Oxygen HD, not RealTek


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2011)

Oh yeah -- my bad, but yeah i knew that. Asus has claimed to make its 'own' audio chip for the Xonar STX's but its just a rebadged Oxygen pretty much


----------



## entropy13 (May 6, 2011)

Does this work? I'll try it tomorrow (well after I sleep lol) with a Realtek ALC892.


----------



## bad.wolf (May 6, 2011)

Formula350 said:


> If you want to ZIP the .inf files from the drivers package found here:
> ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/mb_driver_audio_creative_sb.exe
> 
> And post them, I'll take a look, but I don't have the monthly bandwidth to spare on that  If I had a RealTek audio chip on my board I might, but I have a VIA VT2020.



this links wont contain any .inf or driver file, this is only X-FI MB 2 aplication!

in teory this contain compatible .inf http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_realtek_azalia_g1.exe

but a lot off .inf 's HDX*****.INF, examples , 
HDXCR.inf 
HDXC.inf
HDXC2.inf
HDXC3.inf
HDXCNB.inf
HDXTHX.inf
HDXTHX2.inf
HDXTHXD.inf

and more.


Obs. High end studios using Focusrite, Digidesig, M-audio, Alesis and others audio Intarfaces! VIA, Realtek, C-media, Creative, etc. is consumer sound's.

tanks!


----------



## bad.wolf (May 6, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Does this work? I'll try it tomorrow (well after I sleep lol) with a Realtek ALC892.



probably , but correct inf modification.
 read http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/...d=1&PNid=24&PFid=28&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=284


----------



## Formula350 (May 7, 2011)

bad.wolf said:


> this links wont contain any .inf or driver file, this is only X-FI MB 2 aplication!
> 
> in teory this contain compatible .inf http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Driver/mb_driver_audio_realtek_azalia_g1.exe
> 
> ...



So that link I provided is only for X-Fi MB2? It's not a driver pack, even though it says "driver" in the name? :\



> Obs. High end studios using Focusrite, Digidesig, M-audio, Alesis and others audio Intarfaces! VIA, Realtek, C-media, Creative, etc. is consumer sound's.



I'm not a studio audio person, but I know for a fact that M-Audio cards use VIA chips :
http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/media_hqpics/Audiophile2496.jpg
http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/product_pics/big/web_main_pic_Delta1010.jpg (you might not be able to tell it's a VIA, but I can because...)
http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/media_hqpics/AP192card&cable_RGB.jpg (...it's the same chip as this one)
Their other pictures have photoshopped "M" logos over the chips, but I'm sure they wouldn't change their chip since that would require PCB retooling, rewriting drivers, etc.

I've also seen C-Media's OxygenHD used on cards as well, but it's 2am and I can't sit around to find them lol


----------



## RanCorX2 (May 8, 2011)

Has anyone tried it on the ALC888S codec? I've tried a shed load of x-fi softwares and various modded drivers but they all say "unsupported device", really annoying, my last laptop had ALC6...something and the x-fi software worked fine 

There was a user on here "seriousclown" who got it working on the ALC888S quite some time ago but when I pm'd him, he couldn't remember which version it was.

And I kinda refuse to give up till I get the software to load!


----------



## Formula350 (May 8, 2011)

RanCorX2 said:


> Has anyone tried it on the ALC888S codec? I've tried a shed load of x-fi softwares and various modded drivers but they all say "unsupported device", really annoying, my last laptop had ALC6...something and the x-fi software worked fine
> 
> There was a user on here "seriousclown" who got it working on the ALC888S quite some time ago but when I pm'd him, he couldn't remember which version it was.
> 
> And I kinda refuse to give up till I get the software to load!



Have you read this whole thread thus far?


----------



## RanCorX2 (May 9, 2011)

Formula350 said:


> Have you read this whole thread thus far?



yea, but I glazed over at some point, i also read the entire last thread too. Basically your saying it doesn't work, I get you.


----------



## Formula350 (May 9, 2011)

RanCorX2 said:


> yea, but I glazed over at some point, i also read the entire last thread too. Basically your saying it doesn't work, I get you.



heh Actually I just wanted to keep from repeating myself by telling you what I earlier told Bad.Wolf what to try. Have you done those steps? Also if you haven't read this whole thread you might be missing a key component that needs applying in safe-mode.


----------



## RanCorX2 (May 10, 2011)

ok, i'll read through again.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2011)

My MSI mobo which has the Realtek ALC892 chip and supports X-Fi.  Not sure if these ones posted on here actually work but the ones from MSI do with all software and MSI call them Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 2 and they are on version 1.0 at this time.

They have realtek drivers there and THX TruStudio Pro drivers too.


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2011)

Over at driverheaven.net there is modded 2.59 Realtek and Soundmax drivers plus X-fi MB 1.2 and 1.3.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/209050-realtek-soundmax-modds-sb-x-fi-mb-1-2-a.html


----------



## Formula350 (May 10, 2011)

AsRock said:


> My MSI mobo which has the Realtek ALC892 chip and supports X-Fi.  Not sure if these ones posted on here actually work but the ones from MSI do with all software and MSI call them Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 2 and they are on version 1.0 at this time.
> 
> They have realtek drivers there and THX TruStudio Pro drivers too.



That's totally different then the people who's boards DON'T support it. The thing that the drivers do is look at two things: First for the chip (Device IDm or DEV_), in your case ALC892, then at the Subsystem ID (SUBSYS_). So having an ALC892 won't do anything, because people aren't matching the Subsys ID, and so the drivers just install the usual Realtek files.

Example, this is from the laptop I'm on, which has no THX or X-Fi MB support.
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF66

My chip is the ALC268, and To indicate it's in a Toshiba laptop (a certain line, or range of models I suspect) is the 1179FF66. The modded drivers just remove all SubsysID portions, and make it install the X-Fi MB drivers for all Realtek's chips.

BUT that is only half the battle and is why most people still get the "No matching devices" error, as the X-Fi MB Suite has it's own set of device list files that looks for a match with your system. If it doesn't find it... well that's the result  This is from the first set of modded drivers which would manage to trick the X-Fi MB suite into working by just installing the files and renaming some parts of the device strings to say X-Fi.

Even then you need a product key, otherwise it's just a 30-day trial. I don't think the Safe-Mode mod addresses that, but I really don't know since my VIA chip is supported and I only have to enter a product key. 

_(Don't take all of this as fact either, this is just what I've surmised through my own fooling around with drivers to try and get it working on my Gigabyte 890GPA, before I knew about the files that need patching in safe-mode. The fine technical details might be wrong, but overall it gives enough of an idea of how things work.)_


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 11, 2011)

kenkickr said:


> Over at driverheaven.net there is modded 2.59 Realtek and Soundmax drivers plus X-fi MB 1.2 and 1.3.
> 
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/209050-realtek-soundmax-modds-sb-x-fi-mb-1-2-a.html



This here seems to work... it enables perfectly on my ALC 892, if i install it in English! (activator is in the thread,if your search for it)
Crystalizer, CMSS 3D and EAX can be used, dunno if it works, as i normally listen to uncompressed digital,software surround coding is not too useful for me


----------



## Formula350 (May 11, 2011)

Oh and also, I don't know why anyone would need to get the modded drivers, either. Just need the X-Fi MB stuff.

To 'mod' the drivers only takes adding in your Device ID (don't need Subsys), or I'd assume that what they did in the HDA.inf/HDX.inf, putting in just this would work:
"Realtek High Definition audio" = IntcAzAudModel, HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC

Keep in mind though that you'll want to remove all the other INF files, leaving just the one you want, in order to be able to easily pick out which one you've modded in the Device Manager's "Update Driver" selection list, otherwise a number of different ones will show up, all saying "Realtek High Definition audio"  

Also Windows will complain about unsigned drivers, since you've modded a file, so you'll have to tell it everything is OK and still install 'em.


----------

